# Mission accomplished ?



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Sgt. Boyer and Sgt. Morgan shown up right on time. Here is Father Mark myself and Sgt. Boyer in the photo it will be the same shot that will be going in their National Gaurd publication. Found out that I'm going to do another pen turning for them. All I need to do is another 120 pens so I'm going to start on them tonight. I am so happy to do this for them. Told them where the wood came from they were very impressed with the jarra and she oak Harry sent me. Goonman aka. Randy, Visteonguy aka Terry, Jigger, aka Franklin all sent me the blanks to help me out along with others from other forums which I have made very good friends with and the others here just for their support. I'd like to say thanks to these members of the forum. Well here is the pic.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore all I can say is a job well done Sir for a worthy cause. I know they will be appreciated.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bernie now I'm going to another like I said 120 because more are being deployed come Sept. So I figured with me not feeling to good most of the time I got these done in a little over 3 months so I would get the others done in enough time.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

A great act of caring, and a job well done!

Congradulations to you Glenmore and the members that supported you. You amaze me and I am struck with awe!

A great caring deed.
John


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glenmore all I can say is "Sir you are a class act." Well done. Let us see pic's of the pens.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A job well done Glenmore, it's obvious how keen you are to get started on the next batch, our daily Skype talk was unusually short today as you wanted to start cutting blanks even though it was gone 11.30 PM you time.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Congratulations on your huge heart Glenmore....that's rare for sure.

Ed......


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well done mate, so you signed up for more pens, soon you will sign up.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Great work, Glen!
Nice photo.

~Julie~


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks to for the kind words. Yeah Harry got back in at 12:45 am got a 5 gallon bucket of blanks cut and ready for drilling. I love a challange.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Congratulation on a job well done, I'm sure that everyone that gets one will cherish them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Congratulations. Job well done. You said you were going to do it and you certainly did that. I salute you Glenmore. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys now I've started the 120 hahaha I think I cut to many blanks though got into it the other night to well. I only have to make about 30 more blanks and I didn't even put a dent in the bucket that I cut so slim blanks won't be cut for quite some time.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Thegarb . Thanks it was self satisfying to do it for them.


----------



## jigger (Sep 23, 2006)

Great Glennmore, you can count on me for some more blanks. Semper fi
Jigger


----------

